# HSS1332 do I do the new chute or no?



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I had my machine clog a few times in the heavy slush, before I knew how to use it. 

Now that I know what I'm doing, it NEVER clogs. Earlier this week the snow was heavy heavy slush, with the rain on top of it etc.

End of the laneway was really sloppy. 

I spray Fluid Film in the chute regularly now, almost every use. And the bucket etc.

I couldn't believe how well it did in the slushy mess. Zero issues. Couldn't expect it to perform any better to be honest. 

Soy question is, do I WANT the new chute while I'm still under warranty and taking it in for service anyways?

I read here some people aren't happy with it, there's apparently a lot of splatter coming out of the chute?

I'm perfectly happy with the performance now that I spray Fluid Film in it. 

Do I chance the new chute and not liking it??


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda goes on a case by case basis. there may be a wait on your claim. I'd wait until end of winter if still under warranty.

sounds like you are happy with fluid film. . I use Pam or wd40 and just started using the FF.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

That is exactly what happens to people new to snow blowers which is not a criticism. They will think they are for blowing slush puppies and wonder why ALL brands clog under such conditions. You educated yourself and that's why you don't have any problems. The new chute is apparently very inexpensive, so I would wait and get it yourself down the road if needed. Then you have two chutes, where Honda would keep your original with the hassle and time spent in the shop. All of Honda's crazy expensive $8k+ hybrid models have a chute designed just like ours, so the design is valid and won't be discontinued. I for one don't want my light covered in snow and bits being thrown back towards me with the new design as reported. Educated yourself (done), use your machine correctly (done), and continue to enjoy this top of the line machine as designed. Done.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you. Exactly what I needed to hear. I'll stick to my current chute. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## connor77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Re-jet your machine and it will never clog. Even with the slushy stuff. A great and very long thread on re-jetting is a good place to start. I have the HSS1332ATD and considered the new chute but once I re-jetted I knew I wouldn't deal with clogging issues and I also wanted no part of having anything splattering back at me or at my light. Good luck. FYI, I went with the 108 size jet and with my new machine the snow is thrown at least 35 feet...


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

2nd on the re-jetting since your getting all the performance you paid for that the EPA wants to take away from you. Extremely easy to do. On a new HSS1332 use jet #108, or .0425 as mentioned. If anyone clogs it then, they have a gift.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

What is the exact Honda part # for the jet? And where's the best place to order one in Canada?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

btm said:


> What is the exact Honda part # for the jet? And where's the best place to order one in Canada?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 # 108 (1.08 mm, .0425") | 99101-ZH8-1080


----------

